# auxillary hydraulics



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

I am just starting to research a pto auxillary hydraulic system for my new jd3203. I would like to be able to run the following as a start; hydraulic post hole digger, backhoe and wood splitter.

Kinda looking at a Prince pump in the range of 20 gpm. Now for the stupid question, when you slide the pump onto the pto, what keeps the pump housing from spinning as opposed to only the pump internals? Does anyone have any web based leads I can follwo up on to educate myself as to the particulars of using a pto powered auxillary hydraulic pump?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

There will be a chain or bracket (or SHOULD be) that attaches to the pump housing and to your tractor. You just hook up the chain (more common than the bracket) to your tractor somewhere and the pump turns until the slack is out of the chain, then stops turning. Hope this helps!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is a picture of a PTO hydraulic pump set up on a John Deere. A bracket and a chain are used in this installation. I took this picture two years ago. This is not my tractor. It is running a module builder - used in the gathering of cotton. HTH

<IMG SRC=http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4778/tractorhydrolics1d5smallsi9.jpg />


----------

